# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ελλάς [Ήρα Μ. - Valiant, Valiant II, Ira M, Hellas]

## Nicholas Peppas

_VALIANT AND HELLAS  1

Valiant_ was one of the greatest yachts of the late 19th and the 20th century, a famous vessel the world all over that achieved doing _transatlantic trips all by itself_ and with just her owner and his family... It is discussed and described in numerous books and articles and will remain in the history as a truly great yacht... Its Greek reincarnation was as _Ira M_ of the _Manuelides Line_ and then as _Hellas_ of the _Hellenic Coast Lines_!

_Hellas_ was built in 1893 (and completed in August 1893) at Laird Shipyards in Birkenhead, close to Liverpool. She was named _Valiant_ and her owner was W. K. Vanderbilt. At the time she was built, she was _one of the biggest yachts in the world with a tonnage of 1,823 tons_. By comparison (although an unfair one) seh would be bigger than any Greek passenger liner 70 years later (1963) except for Philippos and Angelika! She had a length of 93.8 meters and a width of 11.9 meters. Her service speed was 17.3 knots! Here is a very early picture of hers from 1895.

Valiant Hellas.jpg

And here is a wonderful article in the _New York Times_ of August 26, 1893, a few days after her completion, describing her glorious interior in detail. She had just arrived in the USA.

V1.jpg
V2.jpg
V3.jpg
V4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_VALIAN AND HELLAS 2_

_



			
				 Valiant
			
		

_


> was one of the greatest yachts of the late 19th and the 20th century, a famous vessel the world all over that achieved doing _transatlantic trips all by itself_ and with just her owner and his family... Its Greek reincarnation was as _Ira M_ of the _Manuelides Line_ and then as _Hellas_ of the _Hellenic Coast Lines_!


I am continuing here with the New York Times 1893 article
V5.jpg
V6.jpg
V7.jpg
V8.jpg

Several years later, in 1900, she was still a novelty. read below from the _New York Times_ how she did her transatlantic travel. The Vandrbilts knew how to travel

Valiant.jpg
Valiant NYTimes.jpg

In 1915 she was requisitioned by the British Navy and was named _Valiant II_. I have not identified where she went after World War I but I know she was acquired by Manuelides Line in Greece as _Ira M_ in 1928. Here she is in July 1930 doing the run Piraeus, Chios, Mytilene!


July 17 1930.jpg

And then, in 1933 she was bought by _Elliniki Aktoplo&iuml;a_, named _Hellas_, painted her white (in 1935) and made her the ship many loved... She was lost during the German bombardment of Piraeus on April 23, 1941, age 48!

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΕΛΛΑΣ ήταν ίσως το ομορφότερο ακτοπλοϊκό της εποχής. Ίσως σε αυτό να ανήκει και ο τίτλος του πρώτου ελληνικού κρουαζιερόπλοιου! μιας και από το 1935 μετετράπηκε για αυτό το σκοπό, πάντα υπό την πλοιοκτησία της Ακτοπλοϊας Ελλάδος.
Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω μέχρι σήμερα ποιές ήταν οι κρουαζιέρες που έκανε...

Όταν όμως ξέσπασε ο πόλεμος του 40, η μοίρα του ήταν άσχημη. Βυθίστηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με πολύ μεγάλες ανθρώπινες απώλειες, υπολογίζεται πως 400 ως 750 άτομα χάθηκαν μαζί του. 

 clip_image002.gif
πηγή

clip_image0012.jpg
πηγή

Σύμφωνα με το Lloyds War Casualties, το ναυάγιο του πλοίου ανατινάχθηκε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΕΛΛΑΣ ήταν ίσως το ομορφότερο ακτοπλοϊκό της εποχής. Ίσως σε αυτό να ανήκει και ο τίτλος του πρώτου ελληνικού κρουαζιερόπλοιου! μιας και από το 1935 μετετράπηκε για αυτό το σκοπό, πάντα υπό την πλοιοκτησία της Ακτοπλοϊας Ελλάδος.
> Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω μέχρι σήμερα ποιές ήταν οι κρουαζιέρες που έκανε...
> 
> Όταν όμως ξέσπασε ο πόλεμος του 40, η μοίρα του ήταν άσχημη. Βυθίστηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με πολύ μεγάλες ανθρώπινες απώλειες, υπολογίζεται πως 400 ως 750 άτομα χάθηκαν μαζί του.


Thanks Ari. In fact here is a photo of Hellas (not in good condition) from the 1933-35 period under _Akroploia_ before she became white. It is also repeated in Tzamtzis' _Efoplistis_ insert

Hellas2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και κάτι που βρήκα από το 1914 που το χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν περιπολικό




> The steam-yacht Valiant, under the command of Admiral Barlow (one of a good many retired flag officers who had volunteered for this, or other, perilous work), on passage up the coast on her way to Cromarty, struck a mine near Filey, disabling both her propellers and rudder; she soon began to leak badly. Two trawlers, at no mean risk, crossed the mine-field to her assistance, bringing her to anchor off Scarborough. This action was all the more meritorious since it was low water at the time. Next day the Valiant was taken in tow by the steam-yacht Eileen, commanded by Admiral Sir Alfred Paget, who had also returned to the Service on the outbreak of war. After temporary repairs in the Humber, she was towed down the North Sea and English Channel and up the Irish Sea for overhaul. 
> 
> Πηγή: THE MERCHANT NAVY Vol. I, by ARCHIBALD KURD

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

As *Ira M*, she did rather long routes for the Manouelides Line. Here she is in the Patras, Corfu, Aghioi Saranta (!), Brindisi route on July 20.1929

Ira M July 20 1929.jpg

This is _Hellas_ in a water painting of Antonis Milanos from http://museum.yen.gr/Photos/Paintings/21.htm

Hellas.jpg

One more photograph of _Hellas_ 

Hellas.jpg

Photograph of _Hellas_from the A. Tzamtzis booklet on the _Greek Coastal Lines_ given as an insert of _Efoplistis_ in 1997.

Hellas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ακόμη φωτο του ΕΛΛΑΣ υπάρχει *εδώ*, βαμμένο μαύρο ακόμη, όταν έκανε πλοές προς Πρίντεζι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mια ακόμη φωτο του ΕΛΛΑΣ υπάρχει *εδώ*, βαμμένο μαύρο ακόμη, όταν έκανε πλοές προς Πρίντεζι.


Ari  

I know this postcard. It ha sbeen up on Simplon's Website for some time now. I do not agree with the person who wrote the comments. _This is not Hellas_. Neither the Venetian buildings nor the "cut" of the ship on the right match _Hellas_. This is a 1949 or 1950 photo, retouched and repainted. By that time our _Hellas_ did not exist!
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/WhatShipQueries.html



> *Unknown Vessel at Brindisi* *Can   anyone identify the ship on the right at Brindisi?* *Burkhard   Sch&#252;tt writes:- The location is Brindisi and the first ship   seems to be Adriatica's Barletta. First I have thought   the second vessel with a clipper bow is the Greek Hellas,   Birkenhead-built as a yacht for Mr Vanderbilt as the Valiant.   There are some simularities. But if so, she must have been rebuilt.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου σαν ΗΡΑ Μ.

hra m.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου σαν ΗΡΑ Μ.


Anexantlhtos Appolwn!

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν πραγματικό χάρμα οφθαλμών το ΗΡΑ Μ! Βρήκα από το ηλεκτρ.αρχείο της εθνικής βιβλιοθήκης, μια αναφορά στα εγκαίνεια του που είχε δημοσιευτεί στην εφημερίδα Μακεδονία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ήταν πραγματικό χάρμα οφθαλμών το ΗΡΑ Μ! Βρήκα από το ηλεκτρ.αρχείο της εθνικής βιβλιοθήκης, μια αναφορά στα εγκαίνεια του που είχε δημοσιευτεί στην εφημερίδα Μακεδονία.


Thanks for this. I suppose you know why the Raidestians were there and happy!  _Athanasios Manouelides_ (1888-1954) was born and raised in _Raidestos (Tekir Dag)_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _VALIANT AND HELLAS 1_
> 
> _Valiant_ was one of the greatest yachts of the late 19th and the 20th century, a famous vessel the world all over that achieved doing _transatlantic trips all by itself_ and with just her owner and his family... It is discussed and described in numerous books and articles and will remain in the history as a truly great yacht... Its Greek reincarnation was as _Ira M_ of the _Manuelides Line_ and then as _Hellas_ of the _Hellenic Coast Lines_!


I discovered this nice photo of *Valiant* in the digital section of the New York Public Library http://digitalgallery.nypl.org/nypldigital/
THIS ONE AS WELL IS DEFINITELY DEDICATED TO ELLINIS BUT ALSO TO APOLLON WHO LIKES NICE LOOKING SHIPS!

Valiant.jpeg

_Hellas_ painting

Ellas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΕΛΛΑΣ - το πρώτο ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο - αγκυροβολημένο στη Σύρο.

ellImage1.jpg
Πηγή: Ναυτική Ελλάς

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ΕΛΛΑΣ - το πρώτο ελληνικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο - αγκυροβολημένο στη Σύρο.
> 
> ellImage1.jpg
> Πηγή: Ναυτική Ελλάς


Τι να πω;  *Θαυμασιο!*

Πες  το και στους αλλους που δεν βλεπουν αυτες τις σελιδες

----------


## Ellinis

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο ! ΕΛΛΑΣ με μπλέ σκαρί, δια χειρός Γιώργου Βελέντζα, από μια σειρά καρτ ποστάλ που είχε εκδώσει πριν χρόνια ο ΕΛΙΝΤ και που έχουν πια εξαντληθεί.

ellas1.jpg

Και στην παρακάτω εκδοχή έβαλα το χεράκι μου, μιας και νομίζω πως το πλώριο μπαλκονάκι το είχε κάνει πιο μεγάλο απ'όσο φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες.

ellas1 retouched.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ασπομαυρο σκιτσο του *Ελλας* απο τον Βελετζα. 
Απο την συλλογη μου

Hellas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nίκο, πρόσεχε τι βάζεις στη συλλογή σου, ειδικά αν το πληρώνεις. Εδώ κάποιος σου πάσαρε την ίδια ζωγραφιά που είχα ανεβάσει παραπάνω, σαν σκίτσο. Η μόνη διαφορά οτι έχει γίνει (κακή) επεξεργασία σε ασπρόμαυρο με photoshop.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το σκίτσο του Ελλήσποντος που στη γνωστή έκδοση του Τζαμτζή/"Εφοπλιστή" υπάρχει έγχρωμο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nίκο, πρόσεχε τι βάζεις στη συλλογή σου, ειδικά αν το πληρώνεις. Εδώ κάποιος σου πάσαρε την ίδια ζωγραφιά που είχα ανεβάσει παραπάνω, σαν σκίτσο. Η μόνη διαφορά οτι έχει γίνει (κακή) επεξεργασία σε ασπρόμαυρο με photoshop.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το σκίτσο του Ελλήσποντος που στη γνωστή έκδοση του Τζαμτζή/"Εφοπλιστή" υπάρχει έγχρωμο.


Η συλλογη μου ειναι φταιγμενη εδω και πολλα χρονια...  Που να ηξερα τοτε ποια ηταν original και ποια οχι...  Επισης αυτα ειναι αγορασμενα στο εξωτερικο.  Επι παραδειγματι, οταν ειδα το Ελλας, νομιζα οτι ειναι πρωτολειο του πινακα του Βελετζα σε φωτογραφια. 

Φυσικα αν σας ενοχλει που τα ανεβαζω ολα αυτα, σταματω.

----------


## gtogias

Στο τεύχος Νο 58, Δεκέμβριος του 1998 το περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής δημοσίευσε μια σειρά από πίνακες του ζωγράφου Μάκη Δρακάτου με θέματα από την ακτοπλοϊα της προπολεμικής περιόδου.

Από τη σειρά αυτή η Ήρα Μ:

HraM_p001.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Κυριακή πρωί, ιδανικός καιρός και μιας και ο δρόμος με έφερε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας πέρασα και από το Μοναστηράκι.

Ψαχουλεύοντας τα γνωστά μαγαζιά μεταξύ των άλλων βρήκα και την παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ με το Ήρα Μ στον Πειραιά:

Hellas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κυριακή πρωί, ιδανικός καιρός και μιας και ο δρόμος με έφερε στο κέντρο της Αθήνας πέρασα και από το Μοναστηράκι.
> 
> Ψαχουλεύοντας τα γνωστά μαγαζιά μεταξύ των άλλων βρήκα και την παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ με το Ήρα Μ στον Πειραιά:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89698



Υπαρχουν ακομη τετοια διαμαντια στο Μοναστηρακι;;;; Απιθανο!  Πρεπει να πεταχθω εκει κατα την διαρκεια των δυο ημερων που θα ειμαι στην Αθηνα τον Ιουνιο...  Υπαρχει ακομη αυτο το τεραστιο υπογειο βιβλιοπωλειο στην στοα της οδου Ηφαιστου;  Επισης υπαρχουν τα μικροτερα στην οδο Νορμανου (παροδο Ηφαιστου);  Στα μεσα της δεκαετιας 1990 υπηρχε ενα καταπληκτικο παλαιο−βιβλιοπωλειο στην Σολωνος, κοντα στην Νομικη, που το ειχε μια κυρια με μια ωραιοτατη μεγαλη γατα... Απο εκει ειχα παρει εκατονταδες καρτ ποσταλ....  Ξαφνικα χαθηκε..

----------


## gtogias

> Υπαρχουν ακομη τετοια διαμαντια στο Μοναστηρακι;;;; Απιθανο! Πρεπει να πεταχθω εκει κατα την διαρκεια των δυο ημερων που θα ειμαι στην Αθηνα τον Ιουνιο... Υπαρχει ακομη αυτο το τεραστιο υπογειο βιβλιοπωλειο στην στοα της οδου Ηφαιστου; Επισης υπαρχουν τα μικροτερα στην οδο Νορμανου (παροδο Ηφαιστου); Στα μεσα της δεκαετιας 1990 υπηρχε ενα καταπληκτικο παλαιο−βιβλιοπωλειο στην Σολωνος, κοντα στην Νομικη, που το ειχε μια κυρια με μια ωραιοτατη μεγαλη γατα... Απο εκει ειχα παρει εκατονταδες καρτ ποσταλ.... Ξαφνικα χαθηκε..


Φίλε Νίκο, το βιβλιοπωλείο έκλεισε πριν από περίπου ένα μήνα. Το τελευταίο διάστημα ήταν ή ευκαιρία για μεγάλες αγορές αφού είχαν κατεβάσει τις τιμές ενόψει του επικείμενου κλεισίματος. Τα δύο στη Νορμανού υπάρχουν ακόμη όπως και αρκετά άλλα. Το πάρτυ βέβαια είναι οι πλανόδιοι όπου με λίγη υπομονή και μπόλικο ανατολίτικο παζάρι μπορεί να εξασφάλίσει κανείς σπουδαία διαμάντια.

Σήμερα ήμουν λίγο άτυχος αφού οι πιο καλές φωτό που πέτυχα (του Στουρνάρα από Πειραιά σε μέγεθος 70Χ20) ήταν απαγορευτικά ακριβές με μη δυνατότητα παζαριού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια αγνωστη φωτογραφια του *Ελλας* οταν εγινε κρουαζιεροπλιο.

Hellas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

2 Ιουνιου 1928:   Ωραιοτατη παρουσιαση του *Ηρα Μ*. Αχ να ημουνα εκει!

19280602 Era M.jpg

----------


## Dimitris K.

Το Ηρα Μ. στον Πειραια

----------


## Ellinis

To HPA M. όταν είχε μεταφέρει τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο στο Βόλο. Μια φωτογραφία από τη ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου, που μας δίνει την ευκαιρία να δούμε λεπτομέρειες από την υπέροχη πλώρη κλίπερ με το μπαστούνι και τα ανάγλυφα.

Ira M - KZimeris.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες της θαλαμηγού VALIANT που παρά τους 2.400 τόνους της είχε μόλις 20 "καμπίνες" για τον μεγιστάνα William Vanderbilt και τους καλεσμένους του. Βέβαια είχε χώρους και για τα 62 μέλη του πληρώματος.

Ellas as Valiant 1895.jpg Ellas as Valiant.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Valiant*, αργοτερα το αγαπητοτερο Ελληνικο πλοιο του μεσοπολεμου *Ελλας*, οταν ηταν η θαλαμηγος του Vanderbilt.

Ολες οι φωτογραφιες προερχονται απο την Βιβλιοθηκη του Αμερικανικου Κογκρεσου (Library of Congress Prints and Photographs Division Washington, D.C. 20540 USA)

Valiant 1.jpg
http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/det1994004231/PP/

Valiant 2.jpg
VAliant 3.jpg
Valiant 4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στις εφημεριδες της εποχης υπαρχουν σπουδαια αρθρα για το κανουριο πλοιον *Ηρα Μ*., αργοτερα* Ελλας*. Εδω, απο τηνε εφημεριδα Σφαιρα του Πειραιως διαβαζουμε τα εξης.

9 Ιανουαριου 1928
19280109 Ηρα Μ Σφαιρα.jpg

Πληρης περιγραφη του πλοιου και φωτογραφιες. 16 Ιανουαριου 1928.
19280116 Hra M 1 Σφαιρα.jpg
19280116 Hra M 2 Σφαιρα.jpg

19280116 Hra M 3 Σφαιρα.jpg

3 Μαιου 1828
19280503 Ηρα Μ Σφαιρα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΗΡΑ Μ. σε μια φωτογραφία πριν ξεκινήσει το πρώτο του ταξίδι στην Ελλάδα, μια εκδρομή από το Φάληρο στο Σούνιο με προσκεκλημένους της εταιρίας Μανουηλίδη. Όλη η περιγραφή της εκδρομής υπάρχει εδώ, στο φύλλο της 22 Μαίου 1928 της εφημερίδας Σφαίρα.

Ira M 28.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΕΛΛΑΣ ήταν ίσως το ομορφότερο ακτοπλοϊκό της εποχής. Ίσως σε αυτό να ανήκει και ο τίτλος του πρώτου ελληνικού κρουαζιερόπλοιου! μιας και από το 1935 μετετράπηκε για αυτό το σκοπό, πάντα υπό την πλοιοκτησία της Ακτοπλοϊας Ελλάδος.
> ..............
> Όταν όμως ξέσπασε ο πόλεμος του 40, η μοίρα του ήταν άσχημη. Βυθίστηκε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με πολύ μεγάλες ανθρώπινες απώλειες, υπολογίζεται πως 400 ως 750 άτομα χάθηκαν μαζί του.


Απο την εφημεριδα _Κοινωνια_ της 25ης Απριλιου 1941 διαβαζουμα με λυπη τα νεα της απωλειας του *Ελλας*, του *Πολικος* και του *Ανδρος*

19410425 Ellas Polikos Ansdros Koinwnia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΕΛΛΑΣ όταν έκανε κρουαζιέρες για την "Ακτοπλοΐα της Ελλάδος".

Hellas.jpg
πηγή

Το πλοίο είχε τραγικό τέλος όταν βομβαρδίστηκε στις 24 Απριλίου 1941 και ενώ είχε πλαγιοδετήσει μπροστά από την πενταόροφη λιμενική αποθήκη στην Ηετιώνεια Ακτή με σκοπό να παραλάβει Άγγλους τραυματίες καθώς και Eλληνες ιδιώτες. 
Όπως αναφέρει ο Πλοίαρχος Νικ.Πετρόπουλος, στο εξαιρετικό βιβλίο του "_Αναμνήσεις και Σκέψεις ενός Παλαιού Ναυτικού_", ήταν το τελευταίο πλοίο που θα αναχωρούσε από το λιμάνι που σύντομα θα έπεφτε στα χέρια των Γερμανών.
Ο ίδιος με διαταγή του ως Ανώτερος Διοικητής Πειραιά όριζε ότι το πλοίο θα αναχωρήσει αφού σκοτεινιάσει ώστε να πλεύσει στο Αιγαίο με την κάλυψη του σκοταδιού. Μέχρι τότε οι επιβάτες του θα έπρεπε να παραμείνουν στο παράπλευρο καταφύγιο. Ωστόσο οι Άγγλοι παρέβησαν τη διαταγή και επιβιβάστηκαν παρασύροντας έτσι και τους Έλληνες επιβάτες. Λίγο αργότερα, πριν τη δύση του ήλιου, εμφανίστηκαν τα γερμανικά αεροσκάφη και σήμανε συναγερμός. Επιτέθησαν σε δυο κύμματα στο ΕΛΛΑΣ με αποτέλεσμα να πληγεί και να το ζώσει πυρκαγιά. 

Οι νεκροί υπολογίζονται από τους Άγγλους σε περισσότερους από τριακόσιους ενώ πολλοί ακόμη τραυματίστηκαν από τα θραύσματα των βομβών, έπαθαν εγκαύματα από τις φωτιές και άλλοι τραυματίστηκαν κατά την προσπάθεια τους να βγούν από το καράβι. 

Μετά από ώρες προσπαθειών κατάσβεσης, ο Λιμενάρχης - σύμφωνα με την αναφορά που υπέβαλε - επέβη σε ένα εξοπλισμένο ρυμουλκό και βύθισε το φλεγόμενο ΕΛΛΑΣ με βολές στην ίσαλο προκειμένου να μην παρασυρθεί και φράξει την έξοδο του λιμενίσκου Αλών. Ο Πλοίαρχος Πετρόπουλος αναφέρει - στο βιβλίο του - οτι αυτός διέταξε τη βύθιση του ΕΛΛΑΣ για να μην επεκταθεί η πυρκαγιά στα παράπλευρα λιμενικά υπόστεγα και ώστε το ναυάγιο να παρεμποδίσει  την πρόσβαση των Γερμανών στην εκεί αποβάθρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Koμψό πλοίο με τραγικό τέλος όπως τόσα άλλα το μαύρο '41. Γνωρίζουμε πότε ανελκύστηκε;

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως βυθίστηκε (μπατάρισε) σχεδόν καλύφθηκε από τη θάλασσα. Οι ζημιές ήταν μεγάλες και το ΕΛΛΑΣ καταστράφηκε σε σημείο που δεν σκέφτηκαν την επισκευή του. Δεν ξέρω αν οι Γερμανοί ξυλώσαν κάποια μέρη του αλλά το ναυάγιο διαλύθηκε τμηματικά επί τόπου τα πρώτα χρόνια μετά την απελευθέρωση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει μέχρι την απελευθέρωση να ήταν εκεί. Στο αφιέρωμα των Τεχνικών Χρονικών του ΤΕΕ για την αποκατάσταση του Πειραιά μετά τον πόλεμο που είδαμε *εδώ* υπάρχει το παρακάτω σχεδιάγραμμα που δείχνει ανάμεσα σε άλλα και το ναυάγιο του Ελλάς για ευκολία το έχω επισημάνει με βέλος.
techr_1949_26_295_296_1-4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το πιο αγαπημενο επιβατηγο στην ιστορια της ακτοπλοιας (για μενα) το _Ελλας_ σε δυο φωτογραφιες στην Βενετια που ανεκαλυψα στο γαλλικο Ebay σημερα http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Italie-Venise...-/350984868706 
Hellas.jpg

Και η δευτερη http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Italie-Venise...item566105507c

Hellas2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το μεγαλοπρεπες πλοιο *ΕΛΛΑΣ*

Hellas.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το μπαταρισμένο κουφάρι του ΕΛΛΑΣ, εκεί που έχασαν τη ζωή τους περίπου 300 άνθρωποι, τραυματίες των συμμαχικών στρατευμάτων και κυρίως βρετανοί πολίτες που προσπαθούσαν να διαφύγουν από τις επερχόμενες δυνάμεις του ¶ξονα. Το ιστορικό της τραγωδίας περιγράφεται σε άρθρο που φιλοξενεί το τρέχον τεύχος του περιοδικού "Ναυτική Ελλάς".

5 Hellas wreck.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΕΛΛΑΣ στα λευκά, πιθανώς στο Καρλόβασι που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του ΦΒ "Συζητώντας για την  Μαγνησία Στο Πέρασμα Του Χρόνου".

hellas - lefteris kayafas FB.jpg

Ήταν το πρώτο ελληνικό πλοίο που έκανε κρουαζιέρες αν και σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση του 1934 βλέπουμε οτι δεν είχε ακόμη επικρατήσει ο όρος "κρουαζιέρα" και γινόταν λόγος για "εκδρομή"

ellas 1934.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια ωραία πόζα του ΕΛΛΑΣ στα λευκά, πιθανώς στο Καρλόβασι που ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του ΦΒ "Συζητώντας για την  Μαγνησία Στο Πέρασμα Του Χρόνου".
> 
> hellas - lefteris kayafas FB.jpg
> 
> Ήταν το πρώτο ελληνικό πλοίο που έκανε κρουαζιέρες αν και σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση του 1934 βλέπουμε οτι δεν είχε ακόμη επικρατήσει ο όρος "κρουαζιέρα" και γινόταν λόγος για "εκδρομή"
> 
> ellas 1934.png


Πριν από 50 περίπου χρόνια,τα κρουαζιερόπλοια λεγόντουσαν από πολλούς "τουριστικά" τα οποία μετέφεραν "περιηγητάς".

----------

